# Just ordered the mods4cars roof module



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

I tried to use their web site over the weekend and last night but for some reason it wouldn't accept my inputs. So, I called the Kansas number about 530pm mountain time, they were closed but the system rerouted the call to Germany. Poor Guy was still awake working at 130am their time. He gladly took my information over the phone. Now thats customer service. I look forward to its arrival and will let all know how it works.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (GWMotley)*

Please do. Keep us posted.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (darien)*

received my mods4cars module today, they added a lot of extra features:
Bilingual (English/German) text setup menu, for both types of MFDs. (small/big)
Life check of PDC sensors before remote top operation - most important new feature from my point of view.
Operation direction of top and sunroof buttons reversible for more intuitive operation (pull to open). - NOW IT'S LOGICAL: pull for open and push for close (top and sunroof button)
I will install the module in the next days and keep you updated!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (cruisefan)*

Stephen (Cruisefan):
I've had a look at your post history, and every one of the 19 posts you have made to date has either been critical of the LCT roof module, or enthusiastic about the Mods4Cars roof module.
So, just for the record, may I ask you if you have any involvement with this Mods4Cars module, or if you know any of the people at this company?
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (PanEuropean)*

I think that's a good call Micheal.
Individually the posts could be an enthusiastic owner, but together they seem a lot like advertising. Especially in this instance where the comments are totally irrelevant and seem to be copied and pasted from the mods4cars website.
It's funny that each of these two companies could be the antithesis the other. You can't get LCT to say a peep, even if you have relevant questions, and mods4cars is all about the hard sell (based on other experiences I've had with them).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_It's funny that each of these two companies could be the antithesis the other...

How do we even know that they even are, in fact, two different companies? As best I can figure out, someone with 'inside information' must have pirated the software coding information out of Webasto or VW - there's no other way I can imagine that you could get the information - and that person may be marketing these things through various web resellers.
l haven't yet seen a single physical address for any of these companies - and when I offered to go to Munich last month to help whats-his-name install his controller, he shut right up and hasn't been heard from since.
Cripes, it's like shopping for Rolexes in Bangkok street markets....







... I'm almost expecting to get a junk email soon: _'Psssst, wanna buy a roof module / Viagra / whatever?'_
Michael


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
it's easy to find a physical address of mods4cars.
Do you know how? Well, just go to their website and click on the Imprint button...


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, you guys are making me nervous. I recieved an e-mailed invoice at the same time I was talking to the guy in Germany. Of course, the US address was at the bottom and is listed as Wilhelmy-IT Inc. USA; 11321 W 112th Terr; Overland KS 66210 with tel 619.330.0901 They also included names. Hope everything is legit.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Looking around a little it looks like roof control modules have been around for several years with MB and Porsche. However that said I've not seen (But haven't looked very hard) for modules for BMW, Audi, Volvo etc.
-Mark


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

I wouldn't be nervous, there hasn't been anyone complaining of not receiving their orders from either company. 
Both companies also seem to have a history of manufacturing these products for other vehicles, which may explain their ability to quickly reverse engineer the coding for the roof (though I'm not discounting the possibility of corporate espionage). The products are also different enough in their design that while they may have started from that same place, it seems evident that they came from different minds.
I do find it a little curious that cruisefan hasn't refuted your suppositions.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Well, of course I'm not affiliated with any company. After my bad experience with lct (I'm not the only one) I'm just happy to have found a perfect solution for my needs and on top a company with an outstanding reputation (have a look at one of the porsche forums like rennlist.org etc.).


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

thanks cruisefan, I think as LCT is a sponsor of ... the EOS Forum ... some tries to over trust/protect them a bit ... but as far as it goes, I really don't trust them (I had a few lines with them in an earlier post and they don't seems to be professionnals or at least logic and nice) and as I am from Europe, I really need to know with what kind of guys I'm dealing with and what is the upgrade program possible 4 us here.
I think I'll ask my car "tuner" (parrot, front pdc, sw100c, interior mod) to contact mod4cars instead of LCT, as I really don't like the way they try to market their products (or product, as the basic module surprinsingly disappeared).
keep us posted with your mod !
bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_...it's easy to find a physical address of mods4cars. Do you know how? Well, just go to their website and click on the Imprint button...

Yeah. And it's just as easy to go to Google Earth and find that is a private home in the middle of a residential area of Kansas - as a matter of fact, in a town I happen to visit about once a year for business purposes.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

so cruisefan, do you know them "well" or not ... ?


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Rmember, Apple started in a garage.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

That's true... but they eventually moved out of it.


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but, I bet they don't sell many modules.. I don't think most owners of these kinds of cars are as enthusiastic as we are. They probably don't search out the kind of indepth information that we do. So if they sell about 700 Eoses a month and 10% of those owners research this site to find that there is a roof module available, and 10% of those acutally buy a module, it doesn't seem like a big production run. ( I know that was a run-on sentence, sorry.) Probably doesn't make economic sense to rent office space. IMHO


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_find that is a private home in the middle of a residential area of Kansas

That's right down the street from an ex-boss of mine's house!


----------



## grubbygirl (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_Michael,
it's easy to find a physical address of mods4cars.
Do you know how? Well, just go to their website and click on the Imprint button...









It's easier to look at the domain registration
*mods4cars*
registrant-firstname: Stefan
registrant-lastname: Wilhelmy
registrant-street1: Burgemeisterstr. 36
registrant-pcode: 12103
registrant-city: Berlin
registrant-ccode: DE
registrant-phone: +49.3040102535
registrant-email: [email protected]
*l-t-c*
uning concept llc (L-C-T-COM-DOM)
848 N. Rainbow Blvd. #1929
Las Vegas, Nevada 89107
USA
+177.56404346
[email protected]


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (grubbygirl)*

At least they (mods4cars) have a REAL address (on their website).
Maybe Michael should visit them to get some updates in regards to EOS programming possibilites









_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
Like the others the return address on the envelope for my module was given as "Tuning Concept LLC, 1020 N Hollywood Way #430, Burbank CA, 91505". 


So let's have a look at the LCT address now:








Want to see more?? Here we go....


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

I just hope the module comes, it works as advertised and lasts forever, from where-ever it comes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_That's right down the street from an ex-boss of mine's house!

Hi Chris:
Yes, and in the same town that Brent has his practice...








These friggin' module companies (all of them) - what can I say? I am so grateful that there is no need or opportunity to put an aftermarket module on a Phaeton.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_At least they (mods4cars) have a REAL address (on their website).

Now I *am *convinced that you are shilling for 'Mods4Cars'.
and (here's the kicker, get ready for it): Since the IP address you last posted from originated from Vodafone in *GERMANY*, why don't you take a little drive - or simply step outside, whichever is most appropriate - and show us some pictures of the house on Burgemeisterstraße?
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (PanEuropean)*

ahhhhh good times!


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

You're surrounded...come out with your hands in the air, kicking the module in front of you!


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (gilesrulz)*

Well little James Bond, do you know these big birds in the sky?
They're called airplanes and with it's possible to travel around the world with them.








Additionally, little James Bond, you made some mistakes in your spying. The company you are talking about (mods4cars) is located in Kansas/USA.
But with your behavior you make one thing more and more clear, you seem to be somehow affiliated with LCT, otherwise it wouldn't make sense to try to downplay all fishy facts about LCT. There were posted only provable facts about them and not far-fetched allegations like you do.
One last thing little, who started posting pictures?? Hum??


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry I made the post. I just thougth this site was to exchange ideas in a friendly manner. To show enthusiasm for our cars. Sure, I know not everyone will share the esthectics of all who modify the car. I don't think thats the point. IMHO, these forums and posts are to show the possibilities and to share the joy of ownership. Gary


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

I absolutely agree with you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_At least they (mods4cars) have a REAL address (on their website).
Maybe Michael should visit them to get some updates in regards to EOS programming possibilites










I am not affliated with LCT but there's a good explanation for them to have a Pack & Mail store as they mailing address. Like others mentioned before, LCT is probably run by a VERY small number individuals. And I am not surprised if they rent a mailbox through the mailing store. Most small companies do that anyway.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

Sounds like most of us have made up our mind as far a preference for LCT or Mods4Cars. Both companies have similiar products and have had happy customers. In either case, I have not heard of a customer not receiving their product.
Michael has done a great job moderating the issue from both sides despite stating his opinion these devises do no belong on an Eos (so I hardly believe of any affliiation to either company). He has fairly questioned suspected "plants" in this forum from both companies--that's moderating.
Let's talk about something less polarizing. Is the Eos a Republican or Democrat Car?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

Doesn't that depend on whether she's top up or top down.....









BTW quote of the day (from a convertable beetle driver). Oh look is that a convertable passat...


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Doesn't that depend on whether she's top up or top down.....









BTW quote of the day (from a convertable beetle driver). Oh look is that a convertable passat...

Mark, I've been told that before. In fact, I even told him that it's much smaller than a Passat. Size between Golf and Jetta.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Doesn't that depend on whether she's top up or top down.....










...or those that flip-flop.


_Modified by flheat at 8:21 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just ordered the mods4cars roof module (grubbygirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_...you make one thing more and more clear, you seem to be somehow affiliated with LCT...

Oh no, nothing could be farther from the truth, as many of the forum members I have corresponded with directly (by email) can attest.
Truth is, I dislike both of these roof module vendors - your company and LCT - equally. Both of you have been playing games with false identities. The only difference between your company and LCT is that LCT pays a few bucks to advertise on Vortex, you on the other hand are trying to conduct your marketing campaign free of charge.
By the way - the abbreviation used for the State of Kansas is 'KS'. A 'State' in the USA is the same as what you would call a 'Bundesland' in Germany.

_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_The company you are talking about (mods4cars) is located in Kansas/USA.

Yeah, sure they are. That's why their website (www.wilhelmy-it.de) has a .de (Deutschland) top level domain, right? Just like your email address?
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Sounds like most of us have made up our mind as far a preference for LCT or Mods4Cars.

I just wish neither would be so mickey-mouse about how they do business. It's embarrassing.


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Just received an e-mail stating the module has been shipped with UPS tracking info.


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*LCT address?*

L-C-T has their address on their web site, click on "Terms".
It is the same address mentioned above as their domain registration.
Luxury Car Tuning
848 N. Rainbow Blvd. #1929
Las Vegas NV 89107 United States
_(duplicate information quoted from previous posts on this thread snipped - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:22 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

Come one... come all... buy the new pepino1977 Eos mod! It's great its fantisitic! It.... eh.... nevermind.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So , any updates on your module install ??? Have you received it yet ? How did it go ?


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

hello,
are there new stuff in the mods4cars modules ?


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

I received the latest update a few days ago, coming with a great working text setup, Realtime query of PDC sensors and other new features.
For me, the best module on the market.


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

how update the module ?
before, i found a forum with mods4cars thread ... with info about new release, but i lost it ... do you have it ?


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (suber)*

http://www.mods4cars.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (richard_eos)*

Richard:
Quit bumping this thread for the purpose of achieving "under the radar" advertising for your roof module without paying for it. I have told you this before.








If you want to advertise on Vortex, click here.
Michael


----------

